# Personal Load Bearing Equipment



## Psyc_9780 (Aug 1, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find a Personal Load Bearing System. I am not sure if the Brits still use it or not, but Ive been looking for one of these for a while for green side R&S. I have not found any of these for sale here in the U.S. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2015)

Psyc_9780 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a Personal Load Bearing System. I am not sure if the Brits still use it or not, but Ive been looking for one of these for a while for green side R&S. I have not found any of these for sale here in the U.S. Any help would be appreciated.



Have you thought about the old style TA-50 issued in the 80's-90's  very similar and it can be scaled to fit what you need.  Pistol belt, suspenders, ammo pouches, canteens, butt pack, and other accessories can mount very easily, using  molle/pals/spring clip.   We always got rid of the clips on the suspenders and went with a 550 cord suspension that looked like an inverted 'V'.

Just my .02


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2015)

Psyc_9780 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a Personal Load Bearing System. I am not sure if the Brits still use it or not, but Ive been looking for one of these for a while for green side R&S. I have not found any of these for sale here in the U.S. Any help would be appreciated.



Like Mac said, you'll need to go to a UK supplier most likely.

PLCE WEBBING SET

PARA WEBBING SET + YOKE

You could try ebay too.

Search for PLCE webbing



x SF med said:


> Have you thought about the old style TA-50 issued in the 80's-90's  very similar and it can be scaled to fit what you need.  Pistol belt, suspenders, ammo pouches, canteens, butt pack, and other accessories can mount very easily, using  molle/pals/spring clip.   We always got rid of the clips on the suspenders and went with a 550 cord suspension that looked like an inverted 'V'.
> 
> Just my .02



That stuff falls far short of the Brit PLCE gear. We were issued it for years and were constantly modifying it to make it useable.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2015)

pardus said:


> That stuff falls far short of the Brit PLCE gear. We were issued it for years and were constantly modifying it to make it useable.



I modded the hell out of mine...

ETA - got some of the USMC early 2000's LBE from a friend.... vest style - much better than the Army issues H-suspenders and hanging gear, distributes the load much better.


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I modded the hell out of mine...
> 
> ETA - got some of the USMC early 2000's LBE from a friend.... vest style - much better than the Army issues H-suspenders and hanging gear, distributes the load much better.



That's the beauty of the Brit PLCE gear, it's useable off the shelf.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 1, 2015)

any military surplus store, IE. Saigon Sam's


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2015)

The Hate Ape said:


> any military surplus store, IE. Saigon Sam's



Not for the Brit gear he is looking for.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 1, 2015)

Psyc_9780 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a Personal Load Bearing System. I am not sure if the Brits still use it or not, but Ive been looking for one of these for a while for green side R&S. I have not found any of these for sale here in the U.S. Any help would be appreciated.


American LBE without the mesh in the back.
Ebay might be your friend.
I am on the road next week, but will look in the Big Box  (of) Crap to see if I still have mine.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 1, 2015)

PLCE is the dogs bollocks. 

The likes of www.kitmonster.co.uk sell it, although I'm unsure if they ship to the US or not.


----------



## Psyc_9780 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies gents. If you can get your hands on it even better, can do it through pay pal . I'm on leave this week, but j have looked in Saigon Sam's, all three or four of their stores, haven't found  anything, just the old deuce gear, which is comfortable, but I'm set in getting that PLCE, I'll see  if those stores in the UK can do something for me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 2, 2015)

A few guys mentioned above, but EBay may be of assistance-

PLCE EBay Search


----------



## Poccington (Aug 4, 2015)

Psyc_9780 said:


> Thanks for the replies gents. If you can get your hands on it even better, can do it through pay pal . I'm on leave this week, but j have looked in Saigon Sam's, all three or four of their stores, haven't found  anything, just the old deuce gear, which is comfortable, but I'm set in getting that PLCE, I'll see  if those stores in the UK can do something for me.



Kit Monster ship internationally so should really be able to ship to the US.

They're a really solid company who are really popular with the Brits, both their conventional and SOF lads. On the site, click on the heading "MTP Webbing" on the sidebar and you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 4, 2015)

If you want really comfortable one of the JayJays of Hereford or Troopers rigs are hard to beat.  You do need to have money to burn for those though.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 19, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> American LBE without the mesh in the back.
> Ebay might be your friend.
> I am on the road next week, but will look in the Big Box  (of) Crap to see if I still have mine.


I have a couple of sets, PM me if you are still interested.


----------

